# Ryobi BT3000 Table Saw Pros and Cons



## Hubshooter (Jul 26, 2014)

So I recently took up woodworking and I am in the market for a table saw. I've read the Table Saw Classification threads along with the Basics of buying a table saw just to educate myself further on them, so now here comes the fun part, finding and buying a saw. I have found a Ryobi BT3000 table saw with a router table attachment and Bosch router for $200. Who has experience with this particular saw and what have you found to be pros and cons of it? I've read through a lot of reviews and many claimed it was a solid entry level saw among other things.

Thanks for any and all help!
Brad


----------



## jonathan0908 (Jul 20, 2014)

I have never used Ryobi, but I hear people talk more about bosch, anyone with more advice, good luck

__________________
jet table saw reviews


----------



## jdonhowe (Jul 25, 2014)

First, for a lot of info on the BT3000, check out the BT3Central web site.

I have a BT3100 (the newer incarnation of the 3000, but essentially the same) I bought on CL a few years ago. My personal impressions:

Pros:
It has a sliding miter table (SMT) for cross cuts, which can be tuned to make very accurate cuts.
The rails on which the SMT and fence attach can be moved far left or right of the blade, allowing wide pieces to be supported.
Saw blade is surrounded by a shroud-so dust collection is pretty good, even though port is only 2-1/4".
Light weight, and be moved around quite easily.
Can buy or easily make a riving knife which moves with the blade.
Fence locks on both front and rear rails.

Cons:
Not as robust or sturdy as saws with cast iron tables.
No miter slots (but can add one or two as a bolt on accessory).
Motor not terribly strong, but adequate for most non-professional use; thin kerf blades help.
SMT can be finicky to adjust to adjust to tight tolerances. Mine is not exactly in same plane as the main table, but doesn't appear to affect cuts.
Rip fence okay- parallel to blade, but does not always lock with face exactly perpendicular to the table.

It has the light weight of a portable, but with greater work surface. It can make really precise cuts, but if you're routinely going to cut full sheets of plywood, or thick hardwood, go for a more powerful, beefier saw.

For the money, it beats anything else I've seen on CL, esp. all those old Sears contractors saws listed. The accessory table can accept a router, and it works fine, but isn't as refined as a dedicated router table. I see it as good for a hobbyist who doesn't have the room or money for a much heavier hybrid or cabinet saw.

$200 for the saw with a router sounds quite reasonable. One thing to be aware of is that early BT3000's had a 13 amp motor; later they came with better 15 amp motors- check the label on the side.
Good luck.


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

I think jdon probably nailed it. I haven't had a BT3000 but the BT21 was a close copy and I only used it for about a year. The BT 21 sliding miter table tolerance was kind of a NTSTT (Never The Same Thing Twice). My experience with Ryobi has been that it is a very good entry level or early DIY product but will be eventually outgrown in favor of more precise and durable equipment. JMHO


----------



## jdonhowe (Jul 25, 2014)

I actually had a Ryobi BS21 too, briefly. While both have an SMT, there's a big difference in the quality of the saws. BS21 had a lot of plastic and thin gauge sheet metal, and had no way adequate way of correcting any misalignments. The BT3000 is much better designed, and doesn't have a "cheap" feeling. I've found that, once aligned, it does make reproducible and accurate cuts. Barring abuse, it holds alignment well.


----------



## Hubshooter (Jul 26, 2014)

Thanks everyone for the input, I'm going to look at the saw on Monday and make sure there aren't any issues with it.


----------



## toolguy1000 (Oct 4, 2012)

i looked at it and the ridgid 2412 when i started WW 11 years ago. bought the ridgid on clarance and am forever grateful i passed on the bt3***. small aluminum table, lighter weight, flimsey fence rails. smaller, less substantial fence and right tilt are negatives that i am glad i avoided. CI or granite are the materials of choice for staionary TSs, IMHO.


----------

